# The Passion of the Christ?



## Handgunner (Sep 14, 2004)

Have y'all seen this yet?  The wife and I just sat down and watched it.  She bawled and I had this constant lump in my throat.

It'll open some eyes, and I know it's just a movie, but if Jesus went through all that for us.  Our daily trials and tribulations really don't seem to be that bad...  Especially if you believe as he did.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 15, 2004)

Powerful is the only word that I know of to discribe it.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 15, 2004)

Yes I saw it.  Yes it changed me in regards to my perspective on His sacrifice.  I have never felt so humbled and unworthy.  
I should have, but I hadn't.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 15, 2004)

After watching that movie, I told my wife that I was left feeling like Jesus was a LION of men!    Not even worthy to be called a man if he didn't even try to get out of that mess.

He is wonderful!!!!!


Bandy


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 15, 2004)

It came out on DVD on my wife's birthday.. so you know what I bought her.... One powerful movie!


----------

